# NEW SQUEAK in reverse...diagnosed... need part!



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

I've got a C950-52670 10hp (Tec) 32 inch trac drive monster...

I have been through the tracks and transmission several times since I bought it...the fellow I got it from did not maintain it..so it needed lube and several bolts/nuts etc replaced..

Seems like I can disassemble it (to a point) in my sleep..

anyway after the last 20cm dump of snow I had to blow the snow that I pushed to side of my 1/4 mile driveway over the berm that plowing creates... the berm is about 4 ft tall..place looks like a luge track..... so two trips up and back equally 1 mile in 2nd or 3rd gear.. that was almost 2 hours, then another hour cleaning up around various buildings.. in all about 3 hours hard work... and a tank of gas..

when I finished I noticed a NEW SQUEAK when reversing, not in forward..

when I opened up the belly pan I noticed the hex shaft was not running in a circle at the left side of the machine where it enters a bearing/bushing 

#71 on the diagram (from service manual) part #1413 Bearing and retainer

its a 3 bolt style.. when I try to find it online I only find 2 bolt style bearings...anyone got a source for this part?

and... 

how the heck do I remove that bearing?

thanks a million


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

Well I got the shaft and the bearing out.. turns it not the bearing.. the shaft is BENT on the left side..at tha little gear I'd say about 5 degrees or so.. how I don't know.. I tried to straighten it out but no way.. so I need a new shaft.... where the heck do I get one? 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

Part 89









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Do you have the Murray part number???? Here is one on Amazon. There are more listed. Just Google the Murray number.


www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043RTP3E/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_3?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


GLuck, Jay


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

Craftsman part 4062... I'll see if its the same as the Murray number....thanks


585855MA looks to be it...


----------

